

The best productivity and lifehack apps of 2012 - wonjun
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/20/35-best-productivity-apps-of-2012/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=35%20of%20the%20best%20productivity%20and%20lifehack%20apps%20of%202012&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia

======
lenkite
That article should _really_ have "Apple ONLY" in the headline so that
people's productivity isn't wasted.

~~~
city41
It included Android and web apps as well. The Shortcuts for Gmail Chrome
extension made the read worth it for me.

It was curious that only one Windows app was mentioned.

------
intellegacy
What is this obsession with to-do list apps?

~~~
saosebastiao
I was thinking the same thing. Does anybody use more than one? What is so
special about a to-do app that can't be done with paper or a plain old text
file? When I read the title, I was expecting mind-keyboards or something
awesome...not a bunch of to-do lists.

~~~
amix
Being a founder of a todo-list featured in the article (Todoist) I find your
comment quite ignorant. Modern task managers aren't just about managing text.
For example, our app integrates with Gmail, Outlook and Thunderbird and makes
it easy to manage your emails. We can also send you reminders and you can
access your tasks on 9 different platforms, including iPhone and Android. We
can manage your links via our plugins for Chrome and Firefox. We also take
care of sync so you can have your tasks, emails and links anywhere you go. We
also try to visualize your productivity. We include very powerful calendar
features (for example, you can write "every mon, fri at 8pm" and our date
parser will understand it - - and you can even do this in 10 different
languages and we will still understand it). Plus a thousands other things that
your text-file solution simply can't do.

~~~
pseut
Wow, that's an off-putting reply. Normally I don't comment on things like
that, but you may want to think about coming across a little less.... of an
asshole... when you're talking about the company you founded.

~~~
richardjordan
Spot on comment. If you're founding a company you're its face. Don't make that
face an ugly one or you'll have an ugly company.

